# Dexter Cattle for Sale



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Available immediately from Olde Towne Farm in Mineral, Virginia:

Two-year old bull, OTF&#8217;s McCall, ADCA #036771, Legacy #LEG2114, red, carries dun, chondro positive, PHA negative, A1/A1 &#8211; asking $1000.


Yearling heifer with Windridge bloodlines, OTF&#8217;s Sprint, ADCA #038388, chondro and PHA negative, A1/A2, - asking $1250.


Yearling steer, unregistered, chondro and PHA negative &#8211; asking $650.


All the above animals are sired by Tuppenny Ringo (ADCA #031177) and are available as a group or individually; all have been fully vaccinated by our vet. 

Will offer a generous discount for purchase of more than one. We will cover registration transfers but ask that the buyer cover the transport (I can provide a qualified name for someone for in-state travel). Thank you for looking! If you would like additional information or photos, please contact me by private message or email ([email protected]).


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

The red bull is under contract!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

This bull has been sold. 

The yearling heifer and steer are still available! Thank you for looking!


----------

